# Heading Home



## oldman (Sep 15, 2014)

Leaving warm, sunny, beautiful Florida today for home in Pennsylvania until God knows when. I can't believe I do this so many times a year. I would rather fly, but when we come down here for several weeks, renting a car is very expensive. 

We are taking it slow and easy this time. First, we drive to Ocala and stop to see the race museum run by an old drag racer, "Big Daddy" Don Garlits. Then, onto . Tennessee to see an old friend, After that, Charlotte and stop at the NASCAR Hall of Fame and then home by Thursday or Friday. 

I have a neighbor down here that always kids me. He tells everyone that I am the only person that he knows that goes north for the winter. (Unfortunately, that may be true.) 

Have fun and be safe everyone.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2014)

Be safe, oldman. 41 degrees up here in NYS this morning. We will be heading to Florida in about three weeks.


----------



## oldman (Sep 15, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Be safe, oldman. 41 degrees up here in NYS this morning. We will be heading to Florida in about three weeks.



Oh, Jeez! Thanks for the weather update.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2014)

You are welcome sir. And it ain't gonna get any better.


----------

